# FR: il faudrait parler à votre avocat



## ThatWelshGuy31

Bonjour a tous! 

Here is an extract from a dialogue I've been reading: 

_'Monsieur Jones dit que cela ne relève pas de ses compétences et qu’il faudrait parler à votre avocat'_

The translated meaning of 'faudrait parler a votre avocat' is 'you'd have to seek further legal advice': but is 'il faudrait' too general? Could it not equally mean 'He'd have to speak to your lawyer'? How does one know that it is meant as 'you' rather than 'he'?

Merci!


----------



## mehoul

La phrase est (un peu) mal construite parce qu'elle mélange le style indirect (il dit que...) et le style direct (il a dit : "il faudrait..."). Mais c'est normal dans le langage parlé. Ce que je comprends c'est que Jones conseille à la personne (non nommée ici) qu'elle parle avec son avocat. Mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu ambigu.

Pour lever l'ambiguïté, il aurait fallu:
"il a dit qu'il faudrait que vous parliez avec votre avocat" ou bien
"il a dit qu'il faudrait qu'il parle avec votre avocat".


----------



## moustic

"Il faudrait" and "il faut" are impersonal fixed expressions, always conjugated with third person singular "il".

For possible translations, here is what the WR dictionary suggests: il faudrait


----------



## OLN

Ce n'est pas très élégant et pas très clair, mais _Il faudrait..._  peut être volontairement impersonnel pour inclure d'autres personnes que l'interlocuteur.
(Il faudrait que vous/d'autres/quelqu'un parliez/parlent/parle à votre avocat)

La voix passive, peut-être: _and that your... should be contacted._


----------



## ThatWelshGuy31

Ah merci! Ouais, je suis d'accord, il me semble un peu ambigu a cause du fait que les deux personnes ont la capacite de parler a l'avocat de la personne. Dirais-tu que ca peut causer des problemes de comprehension parmi la personne? (qui est un adolescent)


----------



## Kelly B

Is there something in the context that leads you to think the adolescent is confused by this?

If you have some freedom here, perhaps ....this was a matter for your lawyer.


----------



## Maître Capello

The impersonal _il faudrait_ can indeed mean either _vous devriez_ or _quelqu'un devrait_. Using the impersonal _il faudrait_ with a possessive adjective (_votre_) to mean _vous devriez_ is not the best phrasing, but it is relatively common in colloquial speech.



mehoul said:


> La phrase est (un peu) mal construite parce qu'elle mélange le style indirect (il dit que...) et le style direct (il a dit : "il faudrait...").


Non, c'est faux. La phrase est parfaitement bien construite et elle n'est qu'au style indirect.

_Monsieur Jones *dit que* cela ne relève pas de ses compétences et *[il dit] qu’*il faudrait parler à votre avocat._



Kelly B said:


> this was a matter for your lawyer


----------



## ThatWelshGuy31

Ouais, mais on peut dire egalement 'il dit + il', et ca pourrait etre un peu difficile


----------



## Kelly B

ThatWelshGuy31 said:


> Ouais, mais on peut dire egalement 'il dit + il', et ca pourrait etre un peu difficile


I'm not quite sure what you mean here...?


----------



## ThatWelshGuy31

Kelly B said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean here...?



Oh I just mean that even though it may seem intended, it still could be construed as ambiguous (because 'il' is impersonal)


----------



## nhathiep

Here it should be translated into "you'd have to speak with your lawyer"
Reading your sentence, a French person would understand Monsieur Jones' intention straight away : ("Don't talk to me, this is not my area of expertise. Talk to your lawyer"). This is how I would understand it by default (without any additional precision)
Otherwise the writer would have precised : "_Monsieur Jones dit que cela ne relève pas de ses compétences et _qu'il faudrait qu'il parle avec votre avocat".


----------



## Maître Capello

ThatWelshGuy31 said:


> it still could be construed as ambiguous (because 'il' is impersonal)


Not really. It is quite clear from context that the only sensible meaning is _*You* should talk to *your* lawyer_.


----------



## ThatWelshGuy31

nhathiep said:


> Here it should be translated into "you'd have to speak with your lawyer"
> Reading your sentence, a French person would understand Monsieur Jones' intention straight away : ("Don't talk to me, this is not my area of expertise. Talk to your lawyer"). This is how I would understand it by default (without any additional precision)
> Otherwise the writer would have precised : "_Monsieur Jones dit que cela ne relève pas de ses compétences et _qu'il faudrait qu'il parle avec votre avocat".



Yes, but could it not be the case that because he's a Probation Officer, and that the young offender is a minor, that the adult (Probation Officer) could be the one who'd have to talk to a lawyer?


----------



## janpol

_Monsieur Jones dit que cela ne relève pas de ses compétences et qu’il faudrait parler à votre avocat._
Il faudrait qu'il parle, certes, mais de quoi ? Les précisions sur ce point sont, pour le moins,discrètes, pourtant M. Jones nous dit que *cela* ne relève pas de ses compétences, alors j'ajouterais "en" : "et qu'il faudrait que vous en parliez à votre avocat.


----------



## Kelly B

I agree - the circle of people with capacity, authority, and permission to consult a lawyer on behalf of a minor is very small. Who is it that has all three qualities? You? your capacity may be a problem, as you mentioned. Your guardian? Maybe you hate him and he doesn't have your permission. Your parents? Maybe their legal authority has been withdrawn. We don't know. M. Jones ne se prononce pas, et il est possible qu'il ne sait pas non plus.

That's why I suggested the equally indefinite this _was a matter for your lawyer._


----------

